#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [資料] "不變的友情" 小說徵角(名額先5獸~手腳要快~)

## 夜落白櫻

各位午安，這裡是很欠打的大白喵。

大白喵有玩角色扮演遊戲的喜好

所以想說自己玩太無聊，就寫成故事，跟大家一起分享

好了不廢話了，來，徵角TIME~

-----------------------------
名字:

幾年幾班(因為地點是校內):

年齡:

職位(如班長或是其他)(選填)

外觀:

特徵:

服飾:

習慣:

其他:

-----------------------------
大致就這樣，謝謝各位幫我加油打氣~超感謝的~

----------


## 烈焰獸

名字:烈焰獸
幾年幾班(因為地點是校內):高中部二年一班
年齡:17
職位:團善股長加高中部校內大隊指揮
外觀:皮膚藍色身上穿者學白高硬度裝甲和右白左黑的翅膀(簡單來說看看頭像就知道owo
特徵:右白左黑的翅膀
服飾:身穿雪白高硬度裝甲領子上綁有一條紅色絲巾
習慣:下課一直玩手機加玩弄蝴蝶梳(這是梳子的一種)以及作為有點像軍人
其他:大隊指揮是每隔兩到三個星期一班，希望白狼的小說我可以第一個觀賞owo

----------


## 涅安X

名字：涅安
幾年幾班：初中部一年二班
年齡：13
職位：風紀股長
外觀：左眼紅右眼紫毛色是銀白色右眼被長髮蓋住（剩下的就參考頭圖啦）
特徵：十字項鍊以及黑色
服飾：黑色死神長袍不過一般的時候穿著學院的制服
習慣：望著窗外發呆或一直看小說
其他：嗯……祝寫作順利啦owo
（因為不是複製貼上所以有些資料名稱會寫的跟上面不一樣）

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

名字:蘭陵柳

幾年幾班:高二2班

年齡:17

職位：共青團支部書記（好吧這不可能……） 公關/宣傳委員

外觀:大致參考簽名檔處的獸設【蘭陵柳】，是個頗有紳士風格的高挑青年

特徵:琥珀色眼眸，臉頰絨毛呈翼狀，瘦而無肌肉

服飾:改造了的偏禮服式的學生裝，外出時經常手持手杖、戴著禮帽或將禮帽掛在肩頭，無時無刻不在胸前掛著一塊鎏金懷錶

習慣:極其小資的生活行為方式，無論做什麼都優雅而慢悠悠，喜愛製作并喝咖啡、製作并品嘗西點，閱讀時愛看各種中外古典名著，擅長搭訕

其他:校公關/宣傳部的中層幹部，人脈交游廣泛，與各大外校保持良好關係和不低的名聲

很期待到底能出怎樣精彩的故事呢，那麼就拜託了哦~

----------


## 卡斯特

名字:卡斯特    綽號:卡滋

性別:公的

幾年幾班:國中2年5班

年齡:14

職位:體育股長

外觀:眼珠是冰藍色，毛色是銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色

特徵:脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊(不用強調是幻獸爪

服飾:白色T-shirt， 外面在穿一件無袖黑色背心(有拉鍊)，寬鬆的牛仔褲(長褲)

習慣:上課畫畫,寫小說,睡覺，下課失蹤(去圖書館或是校園裡的某個角落

其他:如果諾雅和傻氣有參加的話，可以和他們當好朋友嗎?

那麼小說加油喔0w0

----------


## 極風

名字:極風

幾年幾班(因為地點是校內):高中部二年三班

年齡:17

職位(如班長或是其他)(選填):沒有

外觀:身材瘦小，除了嘴巴附近到腹部為白毛，其他部分皆為黃毛，眼睛為天空藍色

特徵:右爪腕的金色狼頭型爪環，左臂上有羽毛型臂章

服飾:綠色格子襯衫，牛仔褲

習慣:安靜的觀察附近的人

其他:恩...沒有

----------


## 夜落白櫻

嘛…………有獸友跟大白喵反應，說名額太少，沒有加到。
所以大白在多開放5個名額，還請各位多多參與喔~~喵~~

----------


## 碎風

既然有多5個名額那我就來報名吧ww

名字:碎風

幾年幾班(因為地點是校內):初中部三年一班

年齡:15

職位(如班長或是其他)(選填)：體育股長

外觀:藍綠色的眼睛，臉上兩側有紅色的條紋，頭上與胸前有月亮圖騰，除了前面腹部是白色以及四肢是黑色之外，其餘主要為深藍色

特徵:脖子上有帶著一條月亮項鍊

服飾:經常穿著黑色的T-shirt或帽T，搭配深色的長褲

習慣:經常自己做著自己的事，下課很常失蹤(?)，經常出沒在操場

其他:學弟寫作加油喔，別讓學長死的不明不白啊  ((喂 ((被拖走

----------


## 藍尼

感覺有點好玩所以就來參一腳了www(啥

名字：藍尼

幾年幾班：高中部三年七班

年齡：18

職位：無

外觀：藍黑色皮膚，胸腹部顏色稍淺，眼睛為海藍(情緒高昂時會變金黃)，身上無毛髮，右臂有刺青

特徵：刺青，下巴留鬍子

服飾：牛仔褲，上衣襯衫內搭吊嘎

習慣：躲在頂樓睡覺。過去幾年常和人打架，近幾年變得低調不愛惹事

其他：基本上就這樣，若有其他的地方作者可以自由發揮ww

----------


## 幻月狼仙

我來了!
名字:幻瞳


班級:高中部一年二班


年齡:16歲


職位：無


外觀：全白喔!有著深紫色眼瞳。(欸好少)



特徵：右手纏著繃帶。



服飾：每天都穿著運動服,而且常常只穿著褲子。



習慣：不上課(X


其他：總之就是保護著小白～≧◇≦而且介於好學生跟壞學生之間!


社團：棒球社～投手～捕手～打擊不強

----------


## 幻.玄冥

名字:空舞.曉

幾年幾班(因為地點是校內):初中部一年二班

年齡:12

職位(如班長或是其他)(選填):單純的學生一枚

外觀:除了眼睛底下的毛是黑色的，其他都是白的(常被人以為是黑眼圈)  眼睛是綠色的，有點咪咪眼

特徵:常常帶著ㄧ副黑色的護目鏡

服飾:制服外面罩著極常的黑色旗袍

習慣:消除自己的存在感  在暗出偷偷記錄著大家的一點一滴

其他:無

----------


## 幻.玄冥

住白白寫作愉快~~

----------


## ---嶽---

名字:嶽

幾年幾班(因為地點是校內):高中一年一班

年齡:15

職位(如班長或是其他)(選填)國術隊隊長

外觀:嘴巴附近到腹部.尾巴內側為白色..尾巴末端橘色..其餘藍色..眼藍色

特徵:身上至少攜帶一種兵器..限柳葉刀.繩鏢.鐵尺

服飾:中式盤扣上衣和功夫褲

習慣:把拿的動的東西當兵器練..在教室囤積兵器

其他:加油吧

----------


## ---嶽---

給一下那三種兵器的圖片影片 
柳葉刀

繩鏢

http://www.yourepeat.com/watch/?v=3CjZH-ooy-c
鐵尺

----------


## 月光銀牙

名字：銀牙

年級：高中一年二班

年齡：16歲

職位：康樂

外觀：灰色的毛，瞎掉的左眼跟右耳各有一條疤

特徵：眼睛為特別的翠綠色

服飾：通常都只穿一條海灘褲，戴著一條十字架項鍊

習慣：上課睡覺，下課把妹，放學打架

其它：其實還不壞的壞學生


小白加油啦

----------

